# IUs of Non-Pharma GH for Fat Loss



## NbleSavage (Jan 11, 2014)

Simple Question: How many IUs of non-pharma GH for fat loss purposes?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 11, 2014)

I ran rips at 5 a day 5 on and 2 off with good results. I split the shots am and pm.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 11, 2014)

Am presently running rips at 4 IU per day spread over 2 pins ala Steelers. Am considering dropping back to 2 IU daily via 1 pin to see if I lose water weight as part of an upcoming cut.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 11, 2014)

i lost more fat on tren in 8 weeks then gh for 4 months...im gonna say 2iu should help with fat but only if u use this stuff for years


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 11, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i lost more fat on tren in 8 weeks then gh for 4 months...im gonna say 2iu should help with fat but only if u use this stuff for years



Amen to this. Cut stack for me is Test C / Tren E / Mast E (this on the heels of a 15-20 day run with DNP). I'm viewing GH at this point as more of a recovery tool but looking for the sweet spot on fat loss. I've run rips (hyges as well for a shorter term) for several years. Leanest I've ever been was last summer on Test C / Tren E / Mast E and just 2 IUs of rips.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 11, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Amen to this. Cut stack for me is Test C / Tren E / Mast E (this on the heels of a 15-20 day run with DNP). I'm viewing GH at this point as more of a recovery tool but looking for the sweet spot on fat loss. I've run rips (hyges as well for a shorter term) for several years. Leanest I've ever been was last summer on Test C / Tren E / Mast E and just 2 IUs of rips.



thats my next cycle test mast tren...im not a fan of dnp and would be nervous to run it with anything.Run that crazy shit solo


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 11, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> thats my next cycle test mast tren...im not a fan of dnp and would be nervous to run it with anything.Run that crazy shit solo



Will be coming off a bulker with Test & Deca when the DNP is in-play. Tren begins after DNP. Is my first DNP run...can't wait for the sweating to begin...


----------



## juuced (Jan 13, 2014)

Could not vote because all I have ever used was pharma.  got no experience with non pharma so cant comment.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 13, 2014)

3.5....but you really really need to drop salt/sugar intake.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 21, 2014)

So riddle me this.....I've never been on GH before and am considering starting on Rips at 4iu a day.  so here is the World famous question.......what can I expect from this?

I'm looking to lean out a bit a drop bodyfat, but i'm also interested in recovery.  I plan on running this for hopefully 6 months minimum and also along with an up coming cycle of Tren/Test.


----------



## goodfella (Jan 22, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> So riddle me this.....I've never been on GH before and am considering starting on Rips at 4iu a day.  so here is the World famous question.......what can I expect from this?
> 
> I'm looking to lean out a bit a drop bodyfat, but i'm also interested in recovery.  I plan on running this for hopefully 6 months minimum and also along with an up coming cycle of Tren/Test.



Bump this question


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 22, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> So riddle me this.....I've never been on GH before and am considering starting on Rips at 4iu a day.  so here is the World famous question.......what can I expect from this?
> 
> I'm looking to lean out a bit a drop bodyfat, but i'm also interested in recovery.  I plan on running this for hopefully 6 months minimum and also along with an up coming cycle of Tren/Test.



Couple of thoughts. You're a big guy, but even so I' start at 2 IUs for a couple of weeks and work up to 4 IUs. Sides from GH can be crippling in some (think some of the worst carpal tunnel you've ever experienced) so better to see how your body reacts before bumping. 

I've run from 2 IUs up to 4 IUs consistently (rips and hyges) over the years. I noticed an improvement in the quality of my sleep even at just 2 IUs as well as an accelerated recovery from my training (especially noticeable for me after hitting legs). I did notice some fat loss at 2 IUs but didn't see much of an appreciable difference when I bumped to 4 IUs however my recovery time improved even more. Like the Bros said, diet will have a major impact as well, meaning you can't eat Ho-Hos and stay at 8% BF even on Rips. You might also notice a bit of water gain but nothing severe especially if you keep the diet relatively clean.

One thing you WON'T see at those levels is rapid appreciable muscle growth. In fact, on 4 IUs of generic, you may never see any appreciable new muscle even with months of consistent use. 

For me, at doses around 4 IU or lower, I use generic GH as a tool for helping me to stay lean and to fight off the Grim Reaper in between training sessions. Is it worth it? If you've got the $$, I think it is. If you're looking to add muscle or do a full recomp, I think there are better approaches for far less $$ than GH. 

YMMV.

Peace.

- Savage 

Good luck!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 22, 2014)

I run hgh for 3 years now.  I run pharma with Tev-Tropin, rips, and now seros anywhere from 2iu up to 6iu per day.  I've never been leaner than I am right now.  I also started running T4 when I switched from rips to seros.  That seems have made a huge difference in fat loss for me.  I have also cleaned up my diet and reduced the overall intake of food volume.  

I've said it before and I'll say it again hgh will not make up for poor diet choices.  However, in combination with a relatively clean diet with T4 I would say 4iu's is a great sweet spot.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 22, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> I run hgh for 3 years now.  I run pharma with Tev-Tropin, rips, and now seros anywhere from 2iu up to 6iu per day.  I've never been leaner than I am right now.  I also started running T4 when I switched from rips to seros.  That seems have made a huge difference in fat loss for me.  I have also cleaned up my diet and reduced the overall intake of food volume.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again hgh will not make up for poor diet choices.  However, in combination with a relatively clean diet with T4 I would say 4iu's is a great sweet spot.



I know pharm grade is always better than generic.  I've heard that Rips are good......but is the difference between RIP's and Seros that much more noticable?  is the cost really justified?


----------



## amore169 (Jan 22, 2014)

I never ran Pharma grade HGH but I been using Rips for over 2 years and I'm on 4 ius 5 days on and 2 off, what I can tell u is that start slow with it, I say run 1 iu for at least a week then see how your body responds to it then bump it to 2 ius then 3-4 ius making sure the sides don't affect u. For me when I started using Rips I started using 5 ius right away, bad idea cause I couldn't move at all, the pain on my joints was unbearable, I could barely function in doing common chores around the house so I back off and I stared at 1 iu. You will get water retention from Rips but for me it went away around the 4-5 month, also I pin before sleep cause if I pin during the day I'll fall asleep. Make sure you add T-4 when using HGH, I will keep your thyroid levels stable cause HGH will drop your thyroid levels, (I proved it with blood work, and my Doctor prescribed me synthroid). Now will I continue using HGH? Yes, me and my wife we have been using it and until I can afford it I will continue to use it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 22, 2014)

yea, adding t4 is really going to help after you have been on gh for 50 days or so....It shoots your natty T4 levels into the ground, so supplementing with t4 helps a lot of that.  As i said before....keep salt/sugar intake down and that will keep the amount of water you hold down.  

which will make you look a lot leaner.  After 5-6 months is when the fatloss comes in, before that its better recovery time + better sleep...which i see as directly related.  

Better sleep quality and more of it is what IMO gives you the shorter recovery periods.  I could be wrong too.  Once you can add it to a cycle or toss in some slin is when things get pretty fun.  I use to run 2-4iu ED, 5on/2off and EOD even.  Now i use it 2 or 3x a wk with 8iu of slin.  i use 3.33 or 1/3 the vial or 1/2 the vial/5iu pre workout and than the slin post WO.  

The snyergy between GH & slin is noticable.  or at least for me.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 22, 2014)

I've been curious about slin but have absolutly no knowledge of it or a source that has it so for now, thats above me.  I do plan on running Rips along with my tren/test cycle as i've heard that really helps as well.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 22, 2014)

with tes/tren the GH will really shine...it will be tough to tell if its not the tren causing the fatloss, but regardless, you should see very good results.

Id aim to start the GH 6wks before the tes/tren....and run it for a few months post pct.  4 kits should be good enough for 6 months if you keep the dose lower and dont use the gh ED


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 22, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> with tes/tren the GH will really shine...it will be tough to tell if its not the tren causing the fatloss, but regardless, you should see very good results.
> 
> Id aim to start the GH 6wks before the tes/tren....and run it for a few months post pct.  4 kits should be good enough for 6 months if you keep the dose lower and dont use the gh ED




That's exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## LittleTankNDC (Feb 19, 2014)

Shit. I run 2 IU's of PhArm seristem 6Mg 5/2 and I'm hurting.  Guys are beast


----------

